# CADILLAC PILLOW INTERIOR



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Lets see some clean stock or custom Cadillac pillow seats. Im trying to decide what to put in my Cadillac. The interior will be re-upholstered but I just want to see what looks nice! Thanks homies!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

let me help you out homie :biggrin: 
one of my personal favorites 

you could put in a more recent models shit n redo it a lil bit 








or you could do something a lil more lux n put some pillow tops


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 23 2007, 09:23 PM~9517016
> *let me help you out homie  :biggrin:
> one of my personal favorites
> 
> ...


These fuckers are nice!! It would be going in a 2 door lac.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they got a topic on them bitches, check it out theres alot of pics n there.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey homie any more pics of those pillow ones? post some more if you can?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry i found em searchin through some other topic n i right click saved that bitch. u can fit those pillow tops in bigbody fleetwoods too, ima do that shit in my 95


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Or buick Roadmaster seats


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 16 2008, 07:45 PM~9712781
> *Or buick Roadmaster seats
> *


they fit? pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 06:49 PM~9712831
> *they fit? pics or it didnt happen
> *


 They are both B-Body cars Ive measured the seat rack on both cars they fit :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 17 2008, 04:41 PM~9719804
> *They are both B-Body cars Ive measured the seat rack on both cars they fit :uh:
> *


  dont cry


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 17 2008, 07:20 PM~9721549
> * dont cry
> *


 Were you proud of your 97 Deville? I had one when I was 19 back in 2000, speak less and youll learn alot more.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 18 2008, 10:35 PM~9730577
> *Were you proud of your 97 Deville? I had one when I was 19 back in 2000, speak less and youll learn alot more.
> *


Oh My deville was great


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

smells like beef in this topic,wud up uly


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 19 2008, 07:58 AM~9732663
> *smells like beef in this topic,wud up uly
> *


 Nothing much, how you been?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

my interior for my vert.
























[/quote]


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> my interior for my vert.


[/quote]
:0 :0 looks nice


----------



## I R Roger Clemens (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Dec 23 2007, 09:24 PM~9517031
> *These fuckers are nice!! It would be going in a 2 door lac.
> *


damn tite!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 :0 looks nice
[/quote]
:biggrin: thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> my interior for my vert.


[/quote]
what does something nice and simple like this cost?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

do the pillows!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 2 2008, 09:16 AM~10069578
> *do the pillows!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

anyone have any pillow top seats for sale


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

here are some nice ones


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 10 2009, 12:16 PM~14724705
> *here are some nice ones
> 
> 
> ...


who did these seats? were they done in houston?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 16 2009, 01:55 PM~14784210
> *who did these seats? were they done in houston?
> *


heres a link to the guy who made the first seats  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447927


dont know who made those black ones...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

here are some nice ones




















hopefully i will have these someday in the caddy.... :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 19 2009, 08:39 PM~14821329
> *here are some nice ones
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

